# Indian/Tandoori/Yogurt Chicken



## Mylegsbig (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a sweet recipe for a 24hour marinade for boneless skinless chicken breasts, but i lost it.

It was a tandori style marinade, with a yogurt base, and some other spices and liquids.

Can anyone give me their fav marinade for this style?

will be marinating it for 24 hours then cooking it on a BBQ Pit.

yogurt is a must, to tenderize the meat.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2007)

Herer's one I've used...

1 1/2 C Yogurt
1 Tb Chili Powder
1 Tb Ground Coriander
1 Tb Cumin
1 Tb Garlic, minced
1 Tb Ginger Paste
1 Tb Garam Masala
2 Ea Limes’ Juice
1 C Fresh Mint, chopped
TT Salt and Pepper
2 Lb Chicken Thighs, skinless

and here's another...

¾ pt plain yoghurt
½ onion, coarsely chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1in piece fresh root ginger, chopped
1-2 hot green chillies, roughly sliced
2 tsp garam masala


----------



## Mylegsbig (Sep 7, 2007)

as always andy, youre awesome


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 7, 2007)

That recipe from Andy M looks just right - I have a notebook with that cuisine but now I don't have to dig through  - he's got it! Enjoy, David


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is the recipe I use:

2 tbsp of freshly grated ginger 
2 cups of plain yogurt
juice of 1 lime
3 tsp of freshly roasted and ground cumin
3tsp of freshly roasted and ground corrainder
2 tsp of red chili powder 
few pinches of salt (to taste)
1 tsp of red food coloring
1/4 cup of freshly chopped cilantro
1/4 cup of freshly chopped mint

Stir it all together (taste salt) and then pour over chicken.  I prefer to marinate this overnight.  I normally like to use thighs and legs with this marinade. 

You can grill them or cook them in the oven.  

It is traditional to serve them with sliced onions that have been grilled and slices of lime.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm trying this! Sounds great.
So what is it called?


----------



## maria (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello, i'm an Indian, and i've a recipe for Tandoori chicken. Check out the post at my blog Zaiqa.. on Monday for the recipe. Hope you will like it.


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 8, 2007)

Good Morning! Can't sleep I guess. A question about yogurt and Indian cooking - have done a tiny bit with some success, at least I thought so. I have trouble with yogurt however - seems like I have that separation problem. How do I fix that? Thanks, David


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> Good Morning! Can't sleep I guess. A question about yogurt and Indian cooking - have done a tiny bit with some success, at least I thought so. I have trouble with yogurt however - seems like I have that separation problem. How do I fix that? Thanks, David



Hi. Do you mean there's a lot of liquid in the yogurt? Two ways to fix that: 1) you can drain the yogurt before using by putting it in a cheesecloth-lined strainer over a bowl for a few hours, or 2) buy Greek-style yogurt, which is thicker and has less liquid to begin with. I buy it in a Mediterranean market that is part of a local restaurant.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 8, 2007)

maria said:


> Hello, i'm an Indian, and i've a recipe for Tandoori chicken. Check out the post at my blog Zaiqa.. on Monday for the recipe. Hope you will like it.


 
Maria do by any chance have a recipe for chicken tikka masala?  Sorry to get off topic but this dish is soo yummy, i always order this when i go for indian and would love to make it at home.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 8, 2007)

heya legs,  i've made allen's indian style yoghurt marinade, and it was really good. i used it on chunks of pork overnight, and the otherwise tough cut of meat was tender and tasty.

here's his post: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...rilled-chicken-tandoori-aloo-gobhi-35846.html


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you Maria, I shall see you Monday at your bog Zaiga. I 'v been cooking some Slavic food and it's time that I took a trip back to India! And I shall drain the liquid from the yougert. Lots of luck for me to find the proper kind here in sunny Marion, Ohio!


----------



## maria (Sep 8, 2007)

Debbie, I already have the recipe to Chicken Tikka Masala in my blog Indian Chicken Tikka Kababs (Murgh Tikka) « Zaiqa.. Check it out.

And David, will be glad if you will like it. There are alot of Indian recipes in my blog and a lot of other indian recipe blogs in my blogroll if you are interested.


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 8, 2007)

Maria i looked at your blog and saw that one but didnt think it was the same, is that the same as the curry style?.  I'll take a look at it again. Thanks.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, here's my favorite mix that I do all the time. Of course, when you're in a hurry and don't want to do make it, you can head down to the local Indian butcher store and ask for tandoori chicken. They usually have a few pieces marinating and ready to go. Anyways, here's mine.

BTW, I use Patak's tandoori paste mix which isn't too bad but you can always buy what's available.


12 chicken drumsticks 
1/3 cup lemon juice 
4 cloves garlic (crushed) 
1 tsp grated fresh ginger 
1/2 cup tandoori paste 
1 tbsp ground cumin 
1/4 tsp paprika 
dash of chilli powder 
1 cup plain yoghurt 
1 tsp salt 
lemon wedges (to serve)


Remove chicken skin 
Make a couple of deep cut on each side of the drumstick 
Brush drumstick with 3/4 cup of lemon juice and set aside to marinate for 30 mins 
Place garlic, ginger, tandoori paste, cumin, paprika, chilli powder, yoghurt, salt and remaining lemon jice in a small bowl and mix together till smooth 
Place drumsticks in a large, shallow dish 
Spread sauce over chicken, cover and refrigerate overnight 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees 
Remove chicken from dish and place on a wire rack over large baking dish 
Bake for 45 mins or till chicken is tender and cooked through 
Serve with lemon wedges and steam rice


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, here's my favorite mix that I do all the time. Of course, when you're in a hurry and don't want to do make it, you can head down to the local Indian butcher store and ask for tandoori chicken. They usually have a few pieces marinating and ready to go. Anyways, here's mine.

BTW, I use Patak's tandoori paste mix which isn't too bad but you can always buy what's available.


Run down to the local Indian butcher shop and buy some pieces ready to go? How far is it from Marion to your place? I must do that. No Indian butcher shops here - maybe Columbus about 45 miles? Na, I think I will just have to do my own.  Yes, mango drinks and deserts are special, have made some and some rice and a few other things as well. I'm making myself hungry for a taste of India.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> Run down to the local Indian butcher shop and buy some pieces ready to go? How far is it from Marion to your place? I must do that. No Indian butcher shops here - maybe Columbus about 45 miles? Na, I think I will just have to do my own.  Yes, mango drinks and deserts are special, have made some and some rice and a few other things as well. I'm making myself hungry for a taste of India.


 
Oh sorry, I don't live in the States but in Vancouver, Canada.  We have a local Indian community on Fraser St that sells these marinated pieces by the dozen. They usually come in tandoori sauce or butter sauce. Really good stuff especially if you want to do something exotic for your BBQ.

It's pretty easy to make the mango lassi. All I did was use the blender. Then add in yogurt and mango pieces. It's kinda like a mango milkshake.


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 11, 2007)

*To the Lady*

Thanks for the invite! I guess I'ill have to go back to Columbus - there is an Indian buffet on the north side, the side nearest me. I've been there but was too late for the noon buffet. Guess my son the cook and I will have to go - he hasn't been but he enjoys HOT food.


----------



## maria (Sep 11, 2007)

Debbie, my recipe for chicken tikka was not the curry type its like the dry grilled kababs. If you a curry of the Chicken tikka, you can take a heavy bottom pan, add 5 tbsp oil and put the chicken with the marination mixture into it. On low heat cook it, stirring occasionally till the chicken gets cooked thoroughly and the raw smell of the yoghurt goes away. Enjoy


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried using *vanilla flavored yogurt* instead of the plain yogurt and it wasn't bad. I kinda like the sweetness to it.  I know, weird but give it a try!


----------

